# Apple Tatin Dessert Style Recipe?



## Bigdogmom (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi All,
Cru used to have an Apple Tatin Port kit that I made annually for friends and family. This year the kit is not on their website and seems to be unavailable. 
Does anyone have a recipe for a really sweet wine that would resemble this kit? 
I don't know if you would use a grape base or an apple base.
The kit made a white sweet wine that was around 15% abv and did not actually require putting any other alcohol into it (ie brandy etc). The kit also had an f pack, so I am guessing that to get the same type of results you would need to put something in it after fermentation.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thank you so much!!!


----------

